# Last year The Kodiak 400 was Made



## ronnielsu

What was the last year the Kodiak 400 was made? I have a Kodiak 400, and I am replacin the brakes and a front axel. I was under the impression that it is a 97 model Kodiak but all the websites I go to only list Kodiak parts for up to 1996 model Kodiak's. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

look on your frame it should tell u and also if that dont help get ya part number off frame and call the local dealer and they can give u the year of ur bike


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

http://www.motoverse.com/tools/vin/yamaha.asp

Go to this link and type in the VIN to your Kodiak. This will tell you exactly what you have.


----------



## gpinjason

Is it a manual shift transmission? Cuz the kodiak 400 continued all the way till 02 or 03... I have a 2002 kodiak 400, but they started making them automatic in 00 or 01...


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------

